# Sore hamster lump on tummy :( please help!!



## Georgina Croft (Sep 28, 2018)

Hello I'm sorry if this is not the right place to do this I am new to the website. I have a 1 and a half year old russian dwarf hamster who has a lump on his stomach. Noticed it a few weeks ago and it's grown quickly and is now very red and sore (see picture attached). We did take him to the vets when we noticed the lump (but it wasn't as big or sore then) and the vet said it was only attached to the skin and not underneath and she could remove it with surgery but because he's a bit older he might not wake up from the anaesthetic (Also it is very expensive for a 10min surgery approx £200). She didn't say what it was, probably she didn't know. We tried giving him anti-inflammatory and antibiotics for a week as the vet recommended but this made no difference. He is still eating but I think eating less and will only eat his nicest treat foods not his normal foods I think he's loosing weight we have been weighing him. He doesn't seem to be weaker like he's still walking and running around but maybe he's sleeping more than before. I don't think he's drinking more than before but hard to say. He's not lost any fur. Does anyone have any idea what this lump might be e.g. abscess or tumour or...? Has anyone seen something like this on a hamster before or other animal? Does anyone have any advice on good forums or websites or people I can talk to to help get this diagnosed? Or advice on how to make it less painful or sore for him? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

One of my Syrian hammies had a massive cyst removed from her liver. She was an older hammy too. With your hamsters lump growing so fast but just being attached to the skin I personally, would give the little fella a chance. If the lump is dragging on the floor its going to get sore and infected so it wont be a good outcome for the hammy, at least removing it gives him a chance. I would try to find a hammy savvy vet in your area though, you might even get the op done cheaper.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

One of our rats had a lump removed (similar cost) but she got another one and was poorly so I decided not to put her through another op. It was very stressful for her and the stitches had to be restuck with glue when they failed.

I thought I should give her the chance first time but actually think pts would have been kinder really as once she was “out” she wouldn’t have known a thing one way or another.


----------

